# Dos script to move the files



## robshah28 (May 23, 2011)

Hello, 

I have one folder where I have thousands of files and I am unable to view/move them through windows as screen is freezing. I would like to move those files to another location in small batches based on their timestamp. Would it be possible to have a script where I can submit the date range for each month and script should be able to copy the files to respective location? Thanks in advance for your valuable help.

Regards, Rob


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

While this could be done with Batch or Vbscript, it is done much easier with a free utility called XXcopy. It has the ability to specify a date range of files to copy.
http://www.xxcopy.com/xarc/msg/msg04816.htm


----------



## robshah28 (May 23, 2011)

Thank for your prompt response. I won't be able to install/run this utility on the server because of company's security policies. Would appreciate if you can provide me some batch script for the same? Regards, Rob


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Doesn't need to be installed on the server. You could install it on a Desktop and manipulate the files over the network.


----------



## robshah28 (May 23, 2011)

Hi Squashman,

I checked with my IT team here and unfortunately they denied to install this utility on any of the servers. Any other way to address this issue? Thanks, Rob


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Then have your I.T. team come up with a solution for you. That is what they get paid to do.

And like I said before, it doesn't need to be installed on the server.

You could probably use Robocopy as well which is a Microsoft utility. It has options for minage and maxage.

I am not a big fan for reinventing the wheel. If there is a utility that does the job already; then writing a custom script is a waste of time and resources and provides no value to my job.


----------

